# Hymer A class 2002 Rubber Trim?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

RE Hymer A class B574 2002

Has anyone got a source for the rubber trim that is used around the plastic wheel arch trims and the rear bumper.

It is an open "D" cross section but at present I have failed to find a supplier. 
I guess the dealers will be able to supply but at what cost!


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Rubber Trim*

Hi,

You could try this place.

http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/bbCMS/shopping.asp?intDepartmentId=4

Alan


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Get it from Brownhills parts department (Hymer UK) in Preston (01772 684619).

It is in fact grey to match the arches, not black as mine was; age makes it look like old black rubber. Although it is called "Rubber Insert" it looks more like a plastic extrusion.
Part number is H310085 - although I should quote your Hymer's serial number (on the plate stuck on the grey side skirt) to be sure.

Price as at 22 February was £4.28 per metre + VAT making it £5.14 plus carriage. I used just short of 4 metres for the 4 arches on mine, but did not do the strip between the rear grey panel and the back. May tackle that another time.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks again Jeanluc & alanedwin a really useful site, must try to file it.


----------

